# New Coder Looking for Work in Tucson, AZ



## cedmonds (Jul 22, 2016)

*Crystal Edmonds
crystaled126@yahoo.com*​


*Objective*
Recent graduate of Carrington College seeking entry-level position in medical billing and coding.  Accustomed to using the ICD-10, CPT, and HCPCS manuals.  Consistently made the Dean’s List during curriculum, and completed a 180-hour externship with Marana Health Center, applying knowledge of medical coding, billing, and follow-up procedures.

*Certifications*
•	Notary Public for Arizona
•	CPR Certified
•	Medical Coder Certification in Progress (Registered for CPC Exam in August 2016)

*Education*
•	Carrington College, Medical Billing and Coding, 2016
•	Bachelor of Arts in History, Minor in English Literature, University of Texas at San Antonio

*Computer Skills*
•	Microsoft Word
•	Excel
•	Publisher
•	Centricity

*Work Experience *

May 2016-June 2016: Student Extern with Marana Health Center
•	Assisted experienced coders and billers
•	Applied knowlwdge of ICD-10, CPT, and HCPCS codes
•	Learned the process of submitting claims to medical insurance companies

March 2012-December 2014: Administrative Assistant
Law Office of Lawrence W. Hanson, P.C.:
•	Created and maintained client files
•	Drafted retainer letters
•	Registered attorneys for conferences, and made related travel arrangements 
•	Managed and maintained reference materials
•	Prepared notebooks for seminars

April 2008-March 2012: Receptionist
Benson Comstock, L.L.P.:
•	Signed documents as a notary public
•	Proofread documents
•	Managed day-to-day schedule for conference rooms
•	Created and maintained files for guardianships and estate planning
•	Researched health insurance options


*Volunteer Work*
•	Walk to End Alzheimer’s – Community event hosted by the Alzheimer’s Association.
•	Pima Animal Care Center – Socializing cats and assisting potential adopters.

Available to start immediately.


----------

